# Flat Tire Policy



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

The weather changes are so drastic in the Rocky Mountain West, (Colorado) there are potholes that appear overnight and lead to tire and wheel damage. Since Tesla doesn't provide a spare, (and I suspect that the Model 3 won't be eligible for the perks offered to the MS & MX), what does everybody think Tesla's policy will be? Will we be able to use the Ranger Service perhaps with a fee?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my pontiac doesn't have a spare tire and have been driving it for the last 6ish years without issue (on really ****ty roads both because of temp changes AND 80,000 lb trucks with chains every time it snows). If I did have a flat, I would not have expected Pontiac to come deal with it on the roadside (besides they were dead by the time I bought it). My car insurance covers emergency roadside assistance; towing, etc much like AAA, so if needed, would call a tow company and have them bill my insurance.


----------



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my pontiac doesn't have a spare tire and have been driving it for the last 6ish years without issue (on really ****ty roads). If I did have a flat, I would not have expected Pontiac to come deal with it on the roadside (besides they were dead by the time I bought it). My car insurance covers emergency roadside assistance; towing, etc much like AAA, so if needed, would call a tow company and have them bill my insurance.


Thanks! I'll check my insurance coverage.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My car has a spare and frankly I would never do a thing with it. The drivers are so bad here in Florida that you take your life in your hands changing a tire and it's just not worth it. 

I get free roadside through American Express.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ny metro is very similiar in road dispare...I would suggest your on your own....

BMW and mini tend to offer tire wheel warranties for road hazards..they aren't inexpensive and traditionally the dealership while they are doing the replacement magically find other supposedly needed service you didn't know you needed...and often time don't..

I do in my normal daily route gets hit with potholes and I do try and send a very respectful letter to that particular town of the pothole.

Once notified of the pothole the town is literally responsible for any damage you may at a later date incur.

This wouldn't help with new potholes but if you do see a pothole in your regular route...send them a notification..very polite otherwise the cops will be extremely vigalent in traffic enforcement..

Besides being nice about the notification will make it easier to collect if you hit that's pot hole later on and put in a claim to that town for your new wheel or tire..


----------



## HookItUp (May 1, 2017)

If there is no doughnut, then roadside assistance is useless as i dont think they will not provide a tire. Just assist in changing. 

You would have to have your vehicle towed to the nearest tire store. So fingers crossed it doesnt happen on a sunday road trip when most stores are closed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HookItUp said:


> If there is no doughnut, then roadside assistance is useless as i dont think they will not provide a tire. Just assist in changing.
> 
> You would have to have your vehicle towed to the nearest tire store. So fingers crossed it doesnt happen on a sunday road trip when most stores are closed.


That would be true for a full blowout/destroyed tire, but most all flats are small punctures or slow leaks that can be patched and refilled (or just refilled in the case of the latter) on the side of the road.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Nothing stopping you from buying one and sticking it in back, except the loss of storage space.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Over 200000 mikes with no spare and no problem

Got a few flats and one cracked rim over the years...

Just slide a tire repair kit in the trunk for $20 bucks and call it a day.

Never needed to be towed...just patched the whole and inflated with portable air compressor..


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> Just slide a tire repair kit in the trunk for $20 bucks and call it a day.
> Never needed to be towed...just patched the whole and inflated with portable air compressor..


Yep, they're pretty inexpensive.
After plugging the hole, you're supposed to eventually unmount the tire and put a proper patch on the inside. I've never done that extra step, and these plugs have never failed to fix my tire until I needed new ones.


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

I agree with being ready with a tire kit is great for those just in case situations, but I think some sort of roadside service program through your Amex, insurance or AAA is the best way to go.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I just bought this tire inflator since it is on sale and highly rated. My friend recommended it too.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Some MS/X guys carry their own repair plugs and a bicycle pump. I was very skeptical of this solution but they were vociferous that it works (and got about 8 "disagrees" on that forum), even though no one had ever tried it. 

I pay a small additional premium for roadside assistance on my insurance policy but fortunately have never had to use it - in the US - in decades of driving. I did have a blowout on a desolate Mexican road. I had a spare in the under frame, but discovered it was flat. A guy named Jesus came along and rescued me, swear to dog!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my solstice came with a mobile compressor with the tire goo (same kit Tesla sells) that I plan to keep when that car is sold


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my solstice came with a mobile compressor with the tire goo (same kit Tesla sells) that I plan to keep when that car is sold


Mel, have you ever used the compressor and goo? I presume it is the same set up Chevrolet provided for the Chevy SSR. The SSR guys say it doesn't work for sugar. If you haven't tried it yet, I highly recommend you try it in a controlled test first, the goo too. I will be highly pressed off if you call me in the middle of the night to come and rescue you! :bicyclist: JK, I will always be your humble servant.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Never use the goo, unless it's an emergency situation and you must get it fixed ASAP. That goo will ruin the tire & TPMS inside. You'll need to replace both.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Have used the compressor multiple times. Like garsh said, I would not use the spray goo unless there were no other choices. 
The compressor itself is fine. The fact the GM put a crap 12v outlet in the car makes the compressor useless without another car to power it though.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

That is why I bought this compressor and keep tire plugs in my car.

From Amazon:
*Viair 00088 88P Portable Air Compressor*


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> The fact the GM put a crap 12v outlet in the car makes the compressor useless without another car to power it though.


And therein lies the problem! I am too old to role around in the dirt---and then track that dirt onto my white interior! I'll just call roadside assistance and let them deal with it (which will probably never happen - fingers crossed)
​


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Does Tesla ship with Runflat tires? I assume they do as do most other premium cars without spares.

With runflats, you can continue to drive 50 or so miles at up to 60mph to your destination or garage with most punctures.

Now back when I had my own car, I would replace the heavy, expensive runflats with regular tires, and just be sure to have a $20 jack, $15 air pump, and $10 tire patch kit in my car. I have no problem removing the wheel and patching it on the side of a road.

But now that I share cars with my wife who I know will not do that, I am happy to have runflats on the cars, knowing she can continue to drive where she is going and not be stranded or stressed.

As pure luck would have it, although I have had to patch tires once or twice every single year, I have only had to do it in my driveway. Usually whatever nail etc punctures the tire stays there and seals the hole for the most part. Leaks are very slow, a few PSI per month. When I swap summer and winter tires, that's when I usually find one and patch it.

Likewise those self-patched tires continue performing without issue for years. I have even auto-crossed with them.

Finally, even if you were to have a destructive total flat, you can drive very slowly and get off the road so you are not working on the car or just waiting for assistance anywhere near traffic. I'm always amazed why people don't do this.

So, if you're the type of person who thinks they can change and patch a tire in the middle of their drive, go the first route. If any driver probably won't or cant, get runflats.

As for the tire goo, it is designed to fill most small holes just like tire patches...if you can persuade it to go into the hole. It is also designed to be temporary, and can be washed out of the tire within a few weeks. You must have the time removed, washed out, real plug installed, and remounted and balanced. It's simply slightly less effort on the road vs tire patching, but more effort/expense at the tire shop. It should not destroy the tire so long as it is washed out within a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> I do in my normal daily route gets hit with potholes and I do try and send a very respectful letter to that particular town of the pothole.
> 
> Once notified of the pothole the town is literally responsible for any damage you may at a later date incur.
> 
> This wouldn't help with new potholes but if you do see a pothole in your regular route...send them a notification..very polite otherwise the cops will be extremely vigalent in traffic enforcement..


Well, where I live, if there is something wrong with the road and there has been no warning sign, road owner is responsible for any damage, not only tires/wheels. Funny scenario few months ago: speed bump (raised road few meters long not short metal/plastic thing) was so high that crossing it with normal vehicle scratched bumpers on dozens of vehicles.
Where I live you call police and register the accident between vehicle and the road itself.
Then you do things on your own (tow the vehicle, change the tire etc) and send the bill to road owner.
Some insurances do actually cover towing though not tire. It's better to do the car vs road accident way and take money from there.
This should apply to most of the EU.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Does Tesla ship with Runflat tires? I assume they do as do most other premium cars without spares.


No they do not, and every thing I've ever seen about run flat tires makes me not want anything to do with them. I'd much rather have a well performing tire for 99.99% of the time and deal with a flat if it happens than compromise and have a cruddy performing tire for the .01% of the time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2017)

Runflats is a must in Germany. Nobody can afford a sudden tire failure at high speed road 
(not American highway, but real high speed).
If tire RUD has a probability to kill you 5% then you better have RFT tires.
RFT tires are worse in pretty much every way, except they give a lot of road feedback:wink:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> No they do not, and every thing I've ever seen about run flat tires makes me not want anything to do with them. I'd much rather have a well performing tire for 99.99% of the time and deal with a flat if it happens than compromise and have a cruddy performing tire for the .01% of the time.


I think this is one where we need to be careful about differences between region... Don't know what T≡SLA does in EU (@Gabzqc , please advise) yet it is true that entry luxury and upper segments German cars have been equipped with RFT for a while here... benefitting cargo space... 


arnis said:


> Runflats is a must in Germany. Nobody can afford a sudden tire failure at high speed road (not American highway, but real high speed).
> If tire RUD has a probability to kill you 5% then you better have RFT tires.
> RFT tires are worse in pretty much every way, except they give a lot of road feedback:wink:


@arnis you are right, there is a comfort debit to the extra safety as well as incremental trunk space...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2017)

Manufacturers choose from these versions: 
Full size spare tire on OEM rim, premium, was free before RFT tires AFAIK.
full size spare tire on cheap rim, standard on bigger vehicles
spacesaver tire, standard on smaller vehicles
compressor and goo, Nissan leaf for example. Very popular and works for most. Don't use the goo, use the plug cords.
Run on Flat tires - premium, can be deselected often for comfort. Sometimes replaceable by OEM spare.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I think this is one where we need to be careful about differences between region... Don't know what T≡SLA does in EU (@Gabzqc , please advise) yet it is true that entry luxury and upper segments German cars have been equipped with RFT for a while here... benefitting cargo space...
> 
> @arnis you are right, there is a comfort debit to the extra safety as well as incremental trunk space...


AFAIK the Model S comes with no spare and no way to repair a flat tyre by the side of the road. Is this not what Tesla Roadside Assistance is for? I remember seeing one of James Cooke's videos of a door handle repair and the tesla service van that arrived had facilities to fit new tyres to rims in the back! So thats certainly available in the UK...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gabzqc said:


> AFAIK the Model S comes with no spare and no way to repair a flat tyre by the side of the road. Is this not what Tesla Roadside Assistance is for? I remember seeing one of James Cooke's videos of a door handle repair and the tesla service van that arrived had facilities to fit new tyres to rims in the back! So thats certainly available in the UK...


No spare also meaning RFTs?


----------



## Kwoo4424 (Jun 6, 2017)

When I picked up a 3 inch bolt into my 21" tire; the tow truck dispensed by Tesla roadside care actually had Tesla spare wheels as loaners. They will install it and you' re supposed to take your flat tire to get fixed and remounted and return the loaner wheel to nearest Tesla service center. No charge. I do not carry a spare anymore for this reason...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2017)

I googled "Tesla compressor tire" and got some answers that Model S now comes with goo-kit.
I believe Tesla does NOT use RFT's.

I checked my local BMW pricelists. 5-series is offered with free RFT tires, by default normal tires are used.
Also for 300€ you can buy a spare. Not available for 3-series (most likely nowhere to mount).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> No they do not, and every thing I've ever seen about run flat tires makes me not want anything to do with them. I'd much rather have a well performing tire for 99.99% of the time and deal with a flat if it happens than compromise and have a cruddy performing tire for the .01% of the time.


It's unsettling to read your comments on runflats, I think many folks have very much the wrong impression.
Certainly runflats do NOT have worse performance, they have the same rubber compound, the same tread, the same grip as their normal equivalents.

They are _slightly_ stiffer, and _slightly_ heavier. Slight suspension tweaks are made by manufacturers to optimize for this.

From a consumer point of view, the only downside is that they are a little more expensive to replace, and a very small percentage of shops do not have the hydraulic tire mounting machine that can apply the extra force. A small price to pay for the convenience and more importantly the safety of being able to continue to your destination or good location to address a flat tire vs. the side of the highway, or even the need to do a tire patch and change yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2017)

It is not slightly stiffer - difference is extreme. Something like 2" bigger rims (so 19" RFT is as stiff as 21" regular on the same car)
and slightly heavier is actually a lot as tires are unsprung weight. One kilogram per tire is a lot. Might be less, depends on manufacturer.
They are not slightly more expensive. Usually more than 20% more expensive.

Efficiency rating falls drastically (we have than in EU, called tirelabel). Hard to find RFT tire than is above average.

My friend bought a slightly used 5-series. It came directly from Germany and had RFT mounted. More than half of thread remaining. Driving characteristics were so bad that we bought new set a week later (normal tires) and sold RFT. Driving comfort changed.... night and day. RFT are not acceptable on anything below "very good" road. On silky roads they are awesome as they give lots of feedback. Though fuel economy. Especially with EV's, is important.


----------



## Attica04 (Apr 27, 2017)

Interesting, so Canadians and Australians will find this a tough one. Given the vast distances away from major cities in both countries the Tesla tyre loaner system would not work well here. I think we will have to have a tyre repair kit of some type for the car otherwise we may get stuck. Any Aussies or Canadians who can advise what thier experience may have been.


----------

